
See Mark Zuckerberg and Paul Graham speaking at facebook - Harj
http://www.justin.tv/fbdevelopergarage
======
sz
Sketchy outline of the first half:

Zuckerberg: Facebook disrupted a bunch of industries with social-graph-enabled
mini-takes on stuff (Photos, Events), launched platform to allow other
startups to similarly make social-graph-enabled stuff (Zynga), and now the
next step is to directly promote Facebook-dependent startups with this new
partnership.

PG: Why startups are the ones getting things done:

1\. Sheer quantity of startups

2\. Startups have nothing to lose

3\. Startups are desperate for attention

4\. Startups are poor => do things themselves

5\. ?

6\. Large companies require justification before trying something

7\. ?

8\. Startups are a self-selecting group of people

9\. Motives (from least successful to most successful): greed, fear of
failure, urge to "hack the world".

Then Q&A.

I left out what I couldn't understand from the recording the first time, so
someone please go ahead and fill in the gaps.

------
amirmc
Partnership is 1. instant personalization 2. fb credits 3. fb dev access

<http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/405>

(hat-tip: andrewacove)

------
dman
Am stuck in a location where I cant listen to the feed. Any transcripts for
this would be appreciated.

~~~
Griever
Unfortunately it's a pretty poor recording thus far. Not very good audio and I
can't seem to see Mark or PG.

------
aberman
Sorry, I came in a bit late. Anybody care to summarize the major points?

